# HARC Round #8 at The River Track This Saturday!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sorry to bump to another thread MD.........

It's been WAY too long since we've been to the River, and it's been WAY too long since the last HARC race! 

Everybody get to wrenchin' on your cars, grab a new set of tires, and let's rip it up this weekend!!

The River guys are constantly tweaking their track, and I expect they will tweak it a little more for this weekend and freshen it up a bit. Maybe that will take a little of that home track advantage out from under a few of you guys!! 

As always, the River will be an absolute blast. Big Air, lots of friends and good times, and lots of great racing! 

Gonna be a LONG week waiting for Saturday..........

P.S. Don't forget the Skeeter spray, sunscreen, and lots of water.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm gonna have to miss this one. Too bad cause' I'm feeling pretty good with my mbx6e and can't wait to run a HARC with it. Ya'll have fun without me!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Im in the same boat Derrick, Have a blast!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

troytyro said:


> Im in the same boat Derrick, Have a blast!!


Bout' time you got an electric Mugen!! LOL

J/K


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No T-roy at the river!?!?!?!?!? Just ain't gonna be the same!!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm ready...:dance:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chuck you're always ready!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm ready to.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You too Jason.............ya'll are junkies!! LOL


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Got my RC crackpipe ready! Cant wait for the weekend!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Courtney Vaughan said:


> You too Jason.............ya'll are junkies!! LOL


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i need to lay off the rc crack pipe, so i can finish my truggy for the weekend. but i'm gonna get me some T.N.A. tomm night


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

wily said:


> Got my RC crackpipe ready! Cant wait for the weekend!


Welcome back to HARC Willy........you have a few points to make up I believe!

Good vacation???


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Lucky!!!
Wish I could do some T.N.A.


tebone626 said:


> i need to lay off the rc crack pipe, so i can finish my truggy for the weekend. but i'm gonna get me some T.N.A. tomm night


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> Lucky!!!
> Wish I could do some T.N.A.


Its time to hack it out @ Chuck


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

skillet, you going to make it to tna tonight? come on get you some.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Up yours!!!


skillett said:


> Its time to hack it out @ Chuck


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, those are fighting words to you Skillet...:slimer:
I need a little revenge from last HARC. Dang glue!!! Finding out that all my glued tires are coming loose from the glue I used.sad3sm Don't leave your tires glued in the garage. The heat will break the glue.


JANKEII said:


> Up yours!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Quit buying tires/wheels you have to glue LOL! 

I officially gave that up......pre-mounts are the way to go! 

They rarely come loose!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I like to dye mine. Wish they would come out with black wheels again.


Courtney Vaughan said:


> Quit buying tires/wheels you have to glue LOL!
> 
> I officially gave that up......pre-mounts are the way to go!
> 
> They rarely come loose!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> Yes, those are fighting words to you Skillet...:slimer:
> I need a little revenge from last HARC. Dang glue!!! Finding out that all my glued tires are coming loose from the glue I used.sad3sm Don't leave your tires glued in the garage. The heat will break the glue.


 Pack a lunch sucker:mpd:


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

tebone626 said:


> skillet, you going to make it to tna tonight? come on get you some.


 I wish ,have to go to netherland and pick up a new pup,aw the sacrafice for a new car..........:biggrin:spank-em jarome


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea, I'll be eating you lunch too SUCKER!troll!


skillett said:


> Pack a lunch sucker:mpd:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, are we still on the 3:00 start time? Hoping I can make it out this weekend.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Skillet/Chuck yall keep the hacking and fighting amost yourselves, just make sure to more over to let lap traffic by.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes Chris.........3PM seems to be working out well for our entry numbers........gonna stick with it for now.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Skillet/Chuck yall keep the hacking and fighting amost yourselves, just make sure to more over to let lap traffic by.


You will be in the middle if you can stay on the lead lap.........:wink: Aguma Su-ki


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea, I'll let lap traffic go by.


killerkustoms said:


> Skillet/Chuck yall keep the hacking and fighting amost yourselves, just make sure to more over to let lap traffic by.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll be there sporting a nitro buggy..


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> I'll be there sporting a nitro buggy..


e-buggy getting boring?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

no! tekin just sucks.
right Phil


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

i may try to make this one


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I'll be there sporting a nitro buggy..


Should have bought a green e-motor and esc!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

wily said:


> Should have bought a green e-motor and esc!


Oh a mamba monster ESC went up in smoke/ fire at the TNA. Forgot to mention. Tekin fixed their circuit board problem that resulted in alot of breakage but I hadn't seen them fire up like the mamba's have. Their motors are great though.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

that esc came apart and then he solider them back on and then it caught fire not the esc fault. jason my bearings were bad.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I know. I busted mine too when the case broke apart. but I also flamed one in S.A. too. How many of the bearings were bad?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

About half of them. A couple of them were real bad lol. Better watch out I'm going to get 1st soon.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

always talkin' smack Jerry...........I like it!

Come on Saturday!!!!!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Jerry,
Keep jumping around to different classes. Sooner or later you'll find that class where you will get first.


jep527 said:


> About half of them. A couple of them were real bad lol. Better watch out I'm going to get 1st soon.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just have to stay away from all the hackers lol you know who you are.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Any word on the River layout?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I spoke with Doug earlier in the week and the plan was to make some changes tonight and tomorrow night. I don't think I will make it out tonight but I will definately be there tomorrow to help.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks:doowapsta:doowapsta


darrenwilliams said:


> I spoke with Doug earlier in the week and the plan was to make some changes tonight and tomorrow night. I don't think I will make it out tonight but I will definately be there tomorrow to help.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got word that the starting gate was taken out by a drunk driver this week. No, it was not anyone from the track. Gate is totaled. Looks like IFMAR starts this weekend


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

DOH!!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

dang! sorta makes sense the track is right there on the curve. I always fear someone will zoom by and side swipe our parked cars.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ahh man....*

Oh well, it might make the starts a bit cleaner anyway, the only constant in the universe is change.......


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

...........only at the River. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The good news is that Ken said the new starting gate will be extra sweet, because the owner of the truck has to pay for it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

FINALLY Friday!! 

Jeez....took long enough! 

See you guys bright and early tomorrow!

I'm bringing a nitro truggy with me, so look out!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ill be there< but not sure if i will be racing or not cut two of my steering fingers pretty bad. have to wear splints on them so it sucks for me


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude, Dave Chatel has one arm/hand and fake legs..........and when he's racing regularly, he's VERY fast.........so don't go giving me excuses about some sort of papercut or something LOL.

JK......hope it's not too terribly bad.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

tebone626 said:


> ill be there< but not sure if i will be racing or not cut two of my steering fingers pretty bad. have to wear splints on them so it sucks for me


Least your finger's still there. :rotfl:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Chris, missing that finger has to come in handy at some point.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear that someone ran into the starting gates, good thing no one was standing there. But for me, I always wanted to have a staggered start and looks like that day is here.

Jason R....Roger K dropped a truck on his arm and still showed up to race at the next Harc aaannnnddd his driving wasn't effected at all, ask around.

Did CV say he's bring a truggy...must be a typo, especially the nitro part.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Chris, missing that finger has to come in handy at some point.


They call me..... The Shocker! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> Did CV say he's bring a truggy...must be a typo, especially the nitro part.


Happen to have one in my possession at the moment......figured I'd get it a little dirty before it goes off to eBay


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> They call me..... The Shocker! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Yea he doesn't get a cramp in that finger when he is picking his nose.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL I saw that on somebody's gas tank lid on their car this morning at McDonalds


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LMAO at T-wells!!!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

well, it just happened, and i havent had time to practice with the splints. im sure i will try, but they hurt like hell. these papercuts arent no punk lol its taken me two hours just to reply


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> Yea he doesn't get a cramp in that finger when he is picking his nose.


Careful, don't make me go all Jack Nicholson on you and tell you what really happened.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

that sucks jason. almost time cant wait.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Game time fellas....let's roll!!!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Wishing i was racing! instead of work


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Lots of fun. Great job river boys!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

great times at the river. how did i place didnt see how i did.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks to the River Track crew, had a great time saturday, and the cahnges to the track made it alot more fun to drive. Cant wait to hear jerry's latest excuse as to his finishing positon, keeps me coming back to the forums, that guy is an eternal optimist, if he drove near as good as he talks smack, he would dominate


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

ha ha ******* atleast my car stays together.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Was I the only one with a mud puddle in the shower last night?

Great times! Thanks to the river track boys!

Willy


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Best group of racers in the state......*

I've raced all over the state, and I tell you what, between the river and vertigo, we have an awesome bunch of guys, and gals. Had a blast on Sat. Awesome driving to everyone. You guys are really stepping it up in sportsman class, see you in expert next year, oh yeah....We need more guys in expert. and the electric class is blazing fast, so fun to watch...

see you next time......:texasflag


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I had an awesome time guys! If you missed it, ya'll missed some good racing!

Thanks again to Ken, Doug, and Darren for running a good show!

And Jerry actually has a legit excuse this time......he never bothered to configure his ESC to his radio and he's running his car at like 60% power LOL


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

******* still at it lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I had a great time! I sucked some kind of bad but had fun none the less..The river track guys did a great job of running the event everything went smooth and flawless..I cant wait to go back....Anyone know how they got all those pretty girls to come out? haha 

Thanks court for helping me get on the track I thought my day was over before it even got started.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Had a blast guys that was some killer racing.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

looks like we are missing both round 7 & 8 on the HARC points update. can we get them both updated at the same time?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Spoke with Rusty at the race......believe that is the plan.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Results*

Hey let's see the HARC points....


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah, and pics to


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have any pics (Phil G....where you at??)

Got the results printed and I will try to calculate them tomorrow on my lunch break.


----------

